# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  سنغافورة تحظى بشرف الاستضافة العام المقبل

## ساقي العطاشا

سنغافورة تحظى بشرف الاستضافة العام المقبل 
سنغافورة - ا ف ب
ستحظى سنغافورة بشرف استضافة إحدى جولات بطولة العالم لسيارات فورمولا 1 اعتبارا من العام المقبل كما أعلن وزير الدولة للصناعة والتجارة السنغافوري س. ايسواران اليوم الجمعة في مؤتمر صحافي.
وأوضح الوزير السنغافوري ان السباق سيقام في سبتمبر/ أيلول أو مطلع أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول العام 2008، وقد يكون على الأرجح سباقا ليليا إذا تأمنت جميع شروط السلامة.
وكشف «السلامة عنصر مهم بالنسبة ألينا، وسنقيم السباق ليلا في حال فقط توافرت الشروط الكاملة المطلوبة من جميع الأطراف».
وأضاف «في حال لم يتم ذلك سيقام السباق في منتصف النهار»، مشيرا إلى ان الشركة التي يملكها رجل الأعمال بينغ سينغ اونغ توصلت إلى اتفاق يمتد لخمسة أعوام وقابل للتجديد أيضا.
وأكد ايسواران مجلس السياحة في سنغافورة قيم هذا الحدث واعتبره يستحق دعم الحكومة، مضيفا «أن استضافة سنغافورة لسباق فورمولا 1 سيقربها خطوة إضافية من طموحها بان تكون مدينة عالمية ناشطة»، مقيما المداخيل التي ستنجم عن هذا السباق بنحو 66 مليون دولار سنويا.
وسيقام السباق على حلبة صممها الشهير هرمان تيلكه وتمتد لمسافة 4.8 كلم في وسط المدينة.
وستصبح سنغافورة ثالث «حلبة شوارع» في البطولة إلى جانب مونتي كارلو وفالنسيا التي انضمت أمس إلى الروزنامة العالمية.
وكان الشك يحوم أمس بشأن حظوظ سنغافورة في التوصل إلى اتفاق في الوقت المناسب بحسب ما ذكر أمس الأول (الخميس) احد المصارد المقربين من المفاوضات القائمة مع «عراب» البطولة البريطاني بيرني ايكليستون.
وكان ماكس موزلي رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للسيارات (فيا) وايكليستون المسئول عن الحقوق التجارية لبطولة العالم أعلنا منذ شهرين أن سنغافورة قد تستضيف إحدى المراحل العام المقبل، وقد منحت الحكومة المحلية «بركتها» لهذا المشروع الذي يقف وراءه رجال الأعمال بينغ سينغ اونغ.
وذكرت صحيفة «سترايت تايمز» المحلية أمس أن بعض المشكلات المالية واللوجستية قد تعرقل عملية التوصل إلى اتفاق بين سينغ وايكليستون، مضيفة «انه (اونغ) يريد أن تساهم الحكومة بمبلغ كبير، فيما ترى الأخيرة أن هذا الأمر غير حكيم».
وأكدت الحكومة أنها ستساهم في هذا المشروع ضمن الحدود التي تؤدي الى منفعة عامة واسعة، علما انه من المتوقع أن تبلغ كلفة استضافة السباق نحو 70 مليون دولار.
وأكدت الصحيفة أن المشكلات التي تعترض هذا المشروع، إلى جانب الناحية المالية، متمثلة بالعوامل اللوجستية وخصوصا هاجس تأمين السلامة العامة وتقليص الإزعاج الذي سيسببه إنشاء هذه الحلبة على أصحاب الأعمال التي توجد في المكان المخصص لها.
ويعتبر التحدي الأبرز تأمين الإنارة اللازمة لإقامة سباق ليلي، وهذا أمر بغاية الصعوبة نظرا الى واقع أن القيمين على بطولة العالم لا يملكون المعايير الصحيحة لأنهم لم يجروا في السابق أي سباق من هذا النوع.
وكان احد الأعضاء العاملين في فريق اونغ أكد في وقت سابق انه يجب اتخاذ قرار نهائي بشأن إنشاء الحلبة في ابريل/ نسيان (الماضي) ليكونوا جاهزين لاستضافة الحدث في 2008.

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------

